# Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI video



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2018)

Here is a link to a great video from a very accomplished speedlite/speedlight shooter. Shows the functionality of the AI head well and how various people could benefit from the two settings it has. Now of only they'd make a version that is also an RT controller...


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Great video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roy Hunte (Sep 5, 2018)

I have one, works awesome except for the fact i have an old camera so full auto doesn't work. Upgrading soon!


----------

